# opinion needed cub cadet 1525



## pberm1962 (Aug 29, 2013)

i am looking at a used 1525 Cub Cadet riding mower. Hydrostatic.. Blades have just been sharpened, new oil, new drive belt and an entire wire harness. Runs good. Has 15hp kawasaki engine with 38in deck. Has 307hrs. the guy believes its a 2007 model. he is asking $850. i mow about two thirds of an acre, fairly uneven lawn , no hills. if it is truly in the good shape he claims it is, do you think thats a reasonable offer. i dont know if i should bite the bullet and spend 1500 for a new machine, i might be able to offer 750 or 800. thanks for having me paul


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sound reasonable. I'm wondering why it required a new wiring harness. Is the chap that you're buying it from the original owner or a dealer? Any type of warranty or assurance that it is what he says it is?


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

The Kawasaki enging is supposed to be really good. I bought a new Cub LXT 1042 last year and have about 85 hrs on it (most of which came from driving it down to my pier and back) I am thinking it was close to 1800 bucks but it's a smooth machine. Much better than anything I ever had before. Recently I added antifreeze to the rear wheels because we mow on some fairly steep grades. If I had seen one for 850 before I got this one I would have scooped it up.


----------

